# Where can I get a trunk lip?



## oldtexasgoat (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy a patch piece for the back edge where the trunk closes. I have way too much rust to cut and patch on my 65. I thought I saw a patch panel in one of my parts catalogs but I cannot find it anywhere. I have looked in Year One, Ames Perf, The Paddock, Performance Years, and Original Parts Group. I may be overlooking it somewhere or it may have been on a web site I visited. ??


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The only "patch" I've seen for most any trunk lid is a replacement lid. That would be a tough patch to make as it always involves both the frame and skin like the bottom edge on the doors. If I see one in my "travels" around the parts suppliers, I'll make a note of it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just to verrify...Is the patch you need on the trunk itself? Or on the body were the trunk closes?


----------



## oldtexasgoat (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry I wasn't clear. I need the piece on the body where the lid closes. The lid is good. It's only bad on the edge where the latch is. The sides and back window edge are all good and solid.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

oldtexasgoat said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear. I need the piece on the body where the lid closes. The lid is good. It's only bad on the edge where the latch is. The sides and back window edge are all good and solid.


There are 2 pieces that make up that area were the latch bolts to. The inner cross bar is a support and the outer skin is the tail panel. I have found the inner cross bar but not the tail panel. If you can save the tail panel and just replace the inner structure, that is available. The tail panel may be also, I just haven't seen one yet.


----------

